# MIAMI | The Elser Hotel & Residences | 174m | 571ft | 49 fl | T/O



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Vilatic said:


> *Photo: Giant Wall Of Glass Being Installed At 49-Story Society Biscayne On Biscayne Boulevard*
> Photo: Giant Wall Of Glass Being Installed At 49-Story Society Biscayne On Biscayne Boulevard – The Next Miami
> 
> 
> ...


A church in the base of a tower, that is quite unusual. The blue glass looks pretty good.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*PMG Announces Pre-Leasing For 49-Story Society Biscayne In Downtown Miami*


> National real estate developer Property Markets Group (PMG) announces the start of pre-leasing for apartments at Society Biscayne, a 49-story mixed use building nearing completion at 400 Biscayne Boulevard in Downtown Miami. Soaring 571-feet in to Miami’s rapidly growing skyline, the project is developed in partnership with Toronto-based real estate private equity firm Greybrook Realty Partners and designed by Sieger Suarez Architects. Pre-leasing at the tower will begin today.











PMG Announces Pre-Leasing For 49-Story Society Biscayne In Downtown Miami - Florida YIMBY


Florida YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in Florida.



floridayimby.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

49-Story The Elser Hotel & Residences Announced, Opening This Summer


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com


----------

